# Have a V60, do I need a chemex?



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Title says it all really, been using the v60 for over a year almost daily. I love the coffee it makes. I hear a chemex makes a similar cup so my interest is immediately piqued.

I guess my question is how similar? I love my v60, but would buying a chemex be buying the same experience or just different enough to warrant the purchase?


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm the opposite; interested in a V60 after using Chemex; can't comment on differences but the Chemex uses, I believe thicker filters and so produces a "cleaner" cup - less oils getting through etc. I really like my Chemex, though very often get "it looks like tea" comments by people used to drinking muddy french press coffee made from burnt beans. So, if you like that sort of coffee, maybe it's worth a try... Though perhaps it'll be more of the same and a bit of a meh experience for you.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Actually just read through your post, very informative. It seems like we have the opposite problem.

In my quest for knowledge I decided to whip out Scott Rao's everything but espresso. He suggests on one of his graphs that the two offer slightly different things (subtle difference in clarity vs body).

I'm a big lover of the French press too so it may be interesting to try something on the total opposite end of the scale.

I guess it really comes down to whether I have room for another coffee gadget in my overflowing kitchen.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

It's alway nice with new equipment, but I think all of us eventually stick with one or in some cases two brewers. I always end up using the V60 or Kalita Wave, all the remaining are basically collecting dust. So unless you really have the lust for coffee with less sweetness, body and more clarity on a daily basis, you should really think twice before purchasing one. As with all dripper it take some time to learn how to use it correctly, meaning you really need the desire for what it delivers or i'll bet it end up on the upper shelf collecting dust. Seriously I own to much coffee brewing equipment, even some manual gear that coast as much as a Mokkamaster, but still never uses it. But if it where me, I would be looking at the Sowden Soft Brewer instead, it's something entirely different then what you already have, but the same rules apply for it.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

No, you don't need a Chemex, you could just try some 3-6 cup Chemex papers in the V60.


----------



## tambu (Sep 7, 2015)

I've done what MWJB is suggesting many times (whenever I have a broken chemex...) and it works just fine. I'd say chemex and v60 produce quite different results, on the whole.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

MWJB said:


> No, you don't need a Chemex, you could just try some 3-6 cup Chemex papers in the V60.


This is an interesting, and cheaper option. I'll give it a go.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm currently using some Chemex papers in a Bodum pour-over, and getting some nice results. Bodum's are about £20






I'm not brilliant at brewed, and need a pouring kettle I think - but I'm liking it..


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

The colour looks similar to my v60. It will be interesting to compare the two. I have a pouring kettle and all that jazz, so am good to go once the chemex filters arrive.


----------



## gtw1986 (Sep 13, 2015)

I've got a Chemex and it's great, but, I would like to get a good pouring kettle to get the ultimate degree of control over the brewing.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

gtw1986 said:


> I've got a Chemex and it's great, but, I would like to get a good pouring kettle to get the ultimate degree of control over the brewing.


I'm wondering whether to try our old teapot lol


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I too am thinking about a pouring kettle, but... Is there not some sort of DIY way to turn the pourer of any kettle into something with more control? I.e. make kettles flow at a slower, more controllable rate? Someone must have done this before!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

YerbaMate170 said:


> I too am thinking about a pouring kettle, but... Is there not some sort of DIY way to turn the pourer of any kettle into something with more control? I.e. make kettles flow at a slower, more controllable rate? Someone must have done this before!


I think sk8bizarre bought a little oil can thing that he uses and was cheap something like £8


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

thomasalfaedison said:


> I really like my Chemex, though very often get "it looks like tea"












Bodum pour-over (cost me £20 and came with a free bag of beans from York Coffee Emporium, other outlets are available). Used with Chemex filter papers, plus a bendy straw to break the vacuum - as Chemex have a channel from the spout. For the same price as a Chemex I bought this and an AeroPress )also came with a free bag of beans).


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

ellenjohnson said:


> If you want to buy Chemex, buy it, why hesitate? Take it easy.


I guess I want to know if it's worth my hard earned cash. There's plenty of other coffee paraphernalia I have my eye on too!


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

jtldurnall said:


> I guess I want to know if it's worth my hard earned cash. There's plenty of other coffee paraphernalia I have my eye on too!


Maybe there's a good cafe in your locale that does chemex brews? The first time i tried a chemex was at a coffee festival where a number of exhibitors were brewing chemexes & V60's.

I could post you a few chemex filters to try out on your V60?


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Step21 said:


> Maybe there's a good cafe in your locale that does chemex brews? The first time i tried a chemex was at a coffee festival where a number of exhibitors were brewing chemexes & V60's.
> 
> I could post you a few chemex filters to try out on your V60?


That is incredibly kind, thanks! I'll pm you my address.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Thought I'd update this as I have gratefully received some filters from @Step21. Massive thanks for those ￼.










This was my result, I used this week's in my mug, the Finica La Lima. Probably not the best bean to use in a chemex, will have to try and get a yirg or something else fruity and really see what it can do.

Not currently convinced it's much different to the v60, but we'll see!


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

jtldurnall said:


> Thought I'd update this as I have gratefully received some filters from @Step21. Massive thanks for those ￼.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Presuming you are meaning the Hasbean Costa Rica Finca La Loma?

If so, then it should be very well suited to pourover - lots of peachy sweetness in there. Surprised that you are not noticing much difference between V60 & chemex.

Did you like the resulting brew?


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Step21 said:


> Presuming you are meaning the Hasbean Costa Rica Finca La Loma?
> 
> If so, then it should be very well suited to pourover - lots of peachy sweetness in there. Surprised that you are not noticing much difference between V60 & chemex.
> 
> Did you like the resulting brew?


Yeh, I think my autocorrect had me there. I actually brewed it again today and liked it a lot more. I changed up my recipe too after doing a bit of research. I went with a 30 second Bloom and then put the rest of the water in. 18g into 280ml. Got the peaches. Will try it in the v60 tomorrow to compare.


----------

